# STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl running very slow



## osirisg89 (Nov 13, 2006)

Specs:

512MB Radeon x1650 PCI EXpress
Core 2 Duo 2.4 Processor
2 gb of Kingston ram
WD 250 GB hdd

Game runs very slow esp. when its auto saving. I tried turning down the graphics settings in the options menu to minimum and its still choppy. Any suggestions?


----------



## osirisg89 (Nov 13, 2006)

so i played doom 3 just to see if it was the game.....nope. Doom 3 was very slow also. I called ATI they told me to update my chipset (nvidia nforce 650i sli) still didnt fix it. I just built this computer it makes me angry that i put 1000 bucks into something that cant even play high end games yet it meets beyond the requirements. I hope someone can give me some sort of a suggestion instead of just viewing my post and not responding


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

osirisg89 said:


> so i played doom 3 just to see if it was the game.....nope. Doom 3 was very slow also. I called ATI they told me to update my chipset (nvidia nforce 650i sli) still didnt fix it. I just built this computer it makes me angry that i put 1000 bucks into something that cant even play high end games yet it meets beyond the requirements. I hope someone can give me some sort of a suggestion instead of just viewing my post and not responding


That kind of attitude can cause you problems.

Games running slow tend to indicate 1:Either your computer's slow...or 2:Something's interfering with your games, or 3:Your game's got some sort of problem.


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

Got anything running in the background when your trying to play the game?

Try what is outlined here: Clean boot for gaming

Not everyone here actually knows how to fix computer problems, all the views you were seeing could very well be others that had issues with slowness in games and they checked out the post. If your post isn't responded to a simple 'bump' is all that is necessary. Having an attitude when your asking for help probably isn't the best way of actually *getting* help. Let me know if that doesn't work and we can check some other things.

Forgot to add if your running Vista the above may not apply. Vista is a new OS that still needs a LOT of work.


----------



## osirisg89 (Nov 13, 2006)

I didn't know people could tell the tone of my voice over the internet. It wasn't meant as an attitude. I recall saying "I hope" meaning that it would be wonderful if someone did respond. Living on hope isn't exactly a bad attitude. I dont need to be taught a lesson in attitude on the internet, esp by two people that i dont know. Thanks but I know how to be polite . 

No I am not running vista
As my specs are there at the top and i said that i just built the computer and installed xp sp2, so there isn't much running in the background....yet. I wouldn't consider my computer slow at all.

I DID turn temporal anti-aliasing on as well as all the settings in Catalyst up a bit. I ran doom 3 and it ran smoothly. Stalker is still is choppy as anything.


----------



## JAYNO20 (Aug 6, 2005)

Yikes man, take it easy.. the people here are very nice and have no problems answering questions, but i wouldnt be an @$$ either... anyway what resolution are u running at? thats a big killer right next to anti-aliasing


----------



## osirisg89 (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm not trying to be an @$$, like I said before, I'm trying to fix my problem. Sorry if i offended anyone. Lets not be so soft here. Its not like I verbally attacked anyone. Its honestly not even a big deal.

Anyway, I'm running it at a 1280 X 1024. I like this res, so do you think if I change this in the game it would run any better? How low should I go?


----------



## JAYNO20 (Aug 6, 2005)

i'd try 1024x768 and see how that goes, if it runs smoother then thats ur problem..


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

osirisg89 said:


> Specs:
> 
> 512MB Radeon x1650 PCI EXpress
> Core 2 Duo 2.4 Processor
> ...


Read this a couple of times. Nowhere do you say which OS you are using.

The X1650 is a decent card. But not a high end card. I have stalker as well and am running a 7600GT (pretty even performance wise between the two). I can not run 1280x1024 without experiencing a bit of lag here and there(Thats with AA and AF turned off). Sounds to me like you are trying to run your game with the eye candy turned up. Sorry but your video card isn't up to the task.

I didn't mean to jump down your throat. It's all good. Just bump your post when you don't receive a response after 24 hours and call it good next time.


----------



## Sajuuk (Apr 1, 2007)

STALKER runs slow for me as well (1GB RAM, [email protected], 512MB NVidia GeForce 7600GS). The game uses a massive amount of virtual memory and correspondingly a massive page file. Its a known flaw that seemingly everyone is encountering. I've found that it runs slow when the game first boots up. Hitting ESC and then going back into the game seems to speed it up a little. Hopefully they will fix the VM hog problem in the next patch (which hopefully won't require me to start over, I still haven't installed the first patch). In other news....man this game is addicting...


----------



## buddyh_59 (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi all

I'm new to this site.

I'm running: 
Win XP, SP2
Geforce 7300 LE 512MB
AMD Athlon 64x2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ 2.20GHz, 3.25GB of RAM.

I'm not a technical person so i have no idea what any of that means, lol

When i play stalker shadow of chernobyl it's way to slow, if i walk forward theres a 1 second delay with every movement, i also tried what you did, toning down the graphics but that never worked. If i run any other game like Half Life 2 or Battlestations Midway it runs beautifully.

Anyone know how i can fix it?

Also i have made sure all my drivers are up to date and that i have loads of room on my Hard Drive...if that helps!

Cheers


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

For those will run vista, make sure somes programs are not running, try go to contral panels, power options, and marked as "High Performance". I have the same problem in F.E.a.R., it loads, and it slow, so i marked it as high performance, and the game becomes, normal. I know you want energy efficent, but Marked as High Performance is the only choice you can do or maybe not.


----------



## buddyh_59 (Aug 23, 2007)

ok thanks ill give that a try

cheers


----------



## satanicguardian (Aug 20, 2007)

osirisg89 said:


> I'm not trying to be an @$$, like I said before, I'm trying to fix my problem. Sorry if i offended anyone. Lets not be so soft here. Its not like I verbally attacked anyone. Its honestly not even a big deal.
> 
> Anyway, I'm running it at a 1280 X 1024. I like this res, so do you think if I change this in the game it would run any better? How low should I go?


 thats probably it, screen resolution is a major cause of gaming lag


----------



## satanicguardian (Aug 20, 2007)

buddyh_59 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm new to this site.
> 
> ...


im guessing by the fact that you only have 3.25gb of ram that your running a 32 bit OS, try upgradin to 64bit, check your screen resolution is the same as the games settings and clean boot your pc first


----------



## jhhunt (Mar 28, 2007)

Updated your drivers?


----------



## varenya95 (Aug 29, 2007)

stalker is too hard


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Stalker seems to have a serious problem with dual core systems.
I took it off my 3800+ X2 and installed it on my 3200+ single core
and it ran fine.
Setting affinity on the dual core did not help.


----------



## wampyer (Oct 11, 2007)

Thank you grips  ...the clean boot suggestion worked like magic.......:up: 
STALKER played marvelously even at high settings for me........
you rock.......


----------

